

Bay Area Overcoming Bias / Less Wrong Meet Up: March 7th, 7PM - rms
http://lesswrong.com/lw/1un/meetup_bay_area_sunday_march_7th_7pm/

======
lionhearted
Wow, that's quite cool. Makes me wish I was in California right now.

~~~
rms
Extremely cool!

